# please pray for me. In desperate need.



## 12gamag (Jan 13, 2012)

Im going through some rough times-going to school and workin. im gone 18 hours a day. getting less than 4 hours of sleep a night. driving 4 hours a day.  My fiancee whom I have been with 3 years and was my world walked out on me for another man, she was cheating on me while I was at work. says she wasn't happy and I never was around. I was doing the best I could to make a better life for us. she has been gone 4 months now. I've been questioning everything here lately, my life, my work, why she left. Heck I dont know if I believe in God anymore. Ive been  under constant stress  for the last two years after I lost my construction job and had to go back to school. Well funny thing is I got everything I want now. ive got a good job, in the process of buyin me a big tract of land and a house, but Im still not happy with myself. I feel  tired, wore out, used, and depressed. the stress is still there even though Im almost done with school and have a great job-and the stress is comin to a head. Ive got so much going on in my head and soul and so many battles im fighting- its driving me crazy. I cant hardly lay down to sleep with out thinking about things. I have to stay busy constantly to keep these thoughts at bay. most days I can feel every nerve in my body. I think im to the point of a nervous break down. all I ask is please pray for me I dont know what to do anymore.....Ive been praying but Im still not getting any relief!


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 13, 2012)

I feel your stress.
Life can and does often overwhelm us.
God is around, and God is good.
Sounds like you are doing everything within your power to control your life...but there are many things in life which are totally out of our control.
I've read the Bible many times, and have a small library of spiritual books, spent hours on end in prayer in Churches alone with God and sometimes the pain, frustration and feeling of total helplessness just will not dissipate, _*but*_ you keep on moving on.

It will get better.

A few years ago I was in a similar place, didn't sleep for days, heart racing...at the breaking point.

I sought out and got spiritual and medical counseling, and every night I "gave my troubles to God" and refused to think about them.

I still do that most every night, and I sleep very well.
It's not easy trusting in the Lord, but it works.

Seek good help.

I pray for your peace, strength and perseverance.


----------



## georgia357 (Jan 14, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> I feel your stress.
> Life can and does often overwhelm us.
> God is around, and God is good.




So true.  Sometimes we over think things and end up completely overwhelmed as opposed to just being overwhelmed.


----------



## Steve Thompson (Jan 14, 2012)

Bad as it may seem, you will look back on this someday.
 Right now, make sure your eatting healthy, put the right stuff in your body & keep picking up your feet.
 I hate to hear about losing your love however it's been proven time and time again, you'll get over it.
Just take care  of yourself & thank God you have problems you can manage.


----------



## Havana Dude (Jan 14, 2012)

Give it all to God bro. You cannot control things which are out of your control. Redundant I know, but it is true. Once you realize that, it will begin to get easier. I had a rough 2010 and 2011. I lost 3 friends, Dad has cancer, plus the usuall ups and downs of wife and 2 kids. It was so bad, it affected my health. High BP, etc etc. I gave it all to the Good Lord. It was killing me literally. You got some good things going on in your life, let those shine through all the pain, and concentrate on what you can control vs what you can't. Good luck to you, and I'll say a prayer for you!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 14, 2012)

My Prayers are added for you. God has already intervened for you. The cheater is out of your life. That would have been an even bigger heartbreak had you ended up married and that happen. Hold up you head,a better day is coming and the lady God has meant for you will show up one day.


----------



## 12gamag (Jan 14, 2012)

thank yall so much! Yall dont know how much it means to me!


----------



## Inthegarge (Jan 14, 2012)

Praying for you.........................................


----------



## speedcop (Jan 14, 2012)

I disagree with you about your not sure if you believe in God. You do or you wouldnt be on here. The bible tells us God is close to the brokenhearted. But it also tells us there will be many trials on earth to prepare us for whats to come. You'll never know what God can do untill God is all you've got.  We pray you find your way. 

You are walking a path that many of us on here have already traveled. Believe us when we tell you it will get better.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 14, 2012)

12gamag said:


> Im going through some rough times-going to school and workin. im gone 18 hours a day. getting less than 4 hours of sleep a night. driving 4 hours a day.  My fiancee whom I have been with 3 years and was my world walked out on me for another man, she was cheating on me while I was at work. says she wasn't happy and I never was around. I was doing the best I could to make a better life for us. she has been gone 4 months now. I've been questioning everything here lately, my life, my work, why she left. Heck I dont know if I believe in God anymore. Ive been  under constant stress  for the last two years after I lost my construction job and had to go back to school. Well funny thing is I got everything I want now. ive got a good job, in the process of buyin me a big tract of land and a house, but Im still not happy with myself. I feel  tired, wore out, used, and depressed. the stress is still there even though Im almost done with school and have a great job-and the stress is comin to a head. Ive got so much going on in my head and soul and so many battles im fighting- its driving me crazy. I cant hardly lay down to sleep with out thinking about things. I have to stay busy constantly to keep these thoughts at bay. most days I can feel every nerve in my body. I think im to the point of a nervous break down. all I ask is please pray for me I dont know what to do anymore.....Ive been praying but Im still not getting any relief!



God gives  you opportunities for You to better your life and serve him. A good woman will be with you through thick and then, rich and poor. He knew, and will always know what is best for you and present those opportunities. Focus on God and how the opportunities with work and school will be used to glorify his name and enrich your life in the future. God will send the right woman along to fill the void and support you for the rest of your life when the time is right.

I was where you are after my divorce. After a year and a half of dating idiots I finally said the heck with it and put it in Gods hands. It seemed like an eternity before the right woman came along, but in retrospect, and now 23 years later, it was only a fraction of a second. God is good and will provide what HE knows we need when we are ready for it. We just have to let Him work on His time, for only HE knows when we are ready.

God bless, and keep the faith.


----------



## Bo Webb (Jan 15, 2012)

Praying


----------



## safebuilder (Jan 15, 2012)

praying for you this morning


----------



## HawgWild23 (Jan 16, 2012)

prayer sent. keep your head up and stay in a good bible believing God serving CHURCH.


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jan 16, 2012)

I questioned the existence of God once. Very shortly after that my grandmother died. My mom was with her when she passed, but the preacher told a story of her last moments that my mom had left out. My grandmother had a conversation with her loved ones who had gone on before her. When the family finally figured out who she was talking to, they asked her if she could see Heaven. When she told them yes, they asked what it looked like and she replied "It's beautiful and then some". She has been gone almost 14 years, and when I begin to wonder, I hear those sweet words. Keep praying and seeking God. He will reveal himself to you in the most ordinary ways, and He will pull you through.


----------



## HoCoLion91 (Jan 16, 2012)

You are doing all the right things.  Keep working hard. Finish school.  Read the Bible.  Proverbs Chapter 31 tells the traits of a virtuous woman.  They are out there, but few a far between.  Keep the faith and your head up,  you will find each other and your life will be richly blessed thereafter.  This is my prayer for you.  God never fails.  Do not fail him.


----------



## ted_BSR (Feb 9, 2012)

And the prayers keep coming!

I am praying for you now, and I hope you are doing better. He watches over the sparrows! Let him watch over you too.


----------



## Jasper (Feb 9, 2012)

Every problem is an opportunity in disguise........hang in there and believe in the Lord..........all will work out. Prayers sent brother!


----------



## golffreak (Feb 11, 2012)

Prayers sent, and God Bless. Hang in there my friend. Turn to Scripture to get you thorugh the day.

_*The Lord is my light and my salvation; whom shall I fear? The Lord is the stronghold of my life; of whom shall I be afraid? Though an army encamp against me, my heart shall not fear; though war rise up against me, yet I will be confident. (Psalm 27: 1, 3)*_


----------



## HORJUA (Feb 11, 2012)

i have been in your shoes before, i tried al i could, and when i gave it all to god he took control, may gods grace and mercy comfort you.


----------



## sniper22 (Feb 17, 2012)

Prayers from here


----------

